# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Τοστιέρα

## picdev

σταμάτησε να δουλεύει η τοστιέρα, την άνοιξα και τελικά είχαν χαλαρώσει τα καλώδια που έπιαναν στις αντιστάσεις, έχουν χαλάσει όμως τα προστατευτικά των επαφών, επειδή μονωτική ταινία δεν είναι σωστό να βάλω,
τι μπορώ να βάλω μην τη βιδώσω έτσι?

ΥΓ γιατί δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω τις αντιστάσεις με πολύμετρο? οι τιμές που παίρνω είτε δεν ειναι σταθερές ,
 είτε δεν μου βγάζει κάτι

----------


## FILMAN

Πώς είχαν χαλαρώσει; Συνήθως έχουν συνδετήρες FASTON (ακάλυπτους). Τις αντιστάσεις ασφαλώς και μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο.

----------


## billisveria

μπορεισ να αγορασεισ παπουτσακια τα οποια ειναι σαν φισ και να τα βαλεισ στα καλωδια σου. και ταινια να βαλεισ δε 8α υπαρχει προβλημα... για να δεισ αν ειναι καλη η αντισταση συνδεσε μονο τη φαση στην αντισταση και απο το αλλο ακρο τησ με ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι δεσ αν εχει ρευμα. αν εχει ειναι καλη. αν δεν αναβει ειναι καμμενη. σημαινει πωσ δε περνει ρευμα αρα ειναι κομμενη. η αντισταση ειναι ενα συρμα φαντασου. προσεχε ομωσ εχει ρευμα 220v το οποιο σκοτωνει. με προσοχη ολα.

----------


## FILMAN

> μπορεισ να αγορασεισ παπουτσακια τα οποια ειναι σαν φισ και να τα βαλεισ στα καλωδια σου. και ταινια να βαλεισ δε 8α υπαρχει προβλημα... για να δεισ αν ειναι καλη η αντισταση συνδεσε μονο τη φαση στην αντισταση και απο το αλλο ακρο τησ με ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι δεσ αν εχει ρευμα. αν εχει ειναι καλη. αν δεν αναβει ειναι καμμενη. σημαινει πωσ δε περνει ρευμα αρα ειναι κομμενη. η αντισταση ειναι ενα συρμα φαντασου. προσεχε ομωσ εχει ρευμα 220v το οποιο σκοτωνει. με προσοχη ολα.


Μήπως να προσέχουμε λίγο τι γράφουμε;

Παπουτσάκια που φοριούνται στα πόδια, ξέρω, παπουτσάκια που τρώγονται, ξέρω, παπουτσάκια που μπαίνουν σε καλώδια, δεν ξέρω!

Όσο για την ταινία, μάλλον πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι όταν δουλεύει η αντίσταση ζεσταίνεται... (πού φτάσαμε...)

Η δοκιμή που λες για την αντίσταση έχει μια λογική βάση, αλλά είναι αναξιόπιστη.

----------


## billisveria

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΑΤΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΞΗ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΙΑ? ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ Κ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ...

----------


## picdev

σύνδεσα τη τοστιέρα και δούλεψε κανονικά, επίσης δεν έπεσε το ρελέ διαφυγής να πεις οτι έχει χαλάσει η αντίσταση.
Πόσα ohm πρέπει να βλέπω με το πολύμετρο? είναι και πιασμένη πάνω στο σασί που γειώνεται για αυτό μπορεί να μην έχω καλές μετρήσεις.

  Μονωτικήδεν βάζω γιατί θα λιώσει, οι άλλες επαφές έχουν τα "παπουτσάκια" που λές αλλα  πρέπει να είναι ειδικά για τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.
Θα βρώ σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό?

*Αμα ειναι να βάλω το δοκιμαστικό για να δω αν περνάει ρεύμα, θα είχε πέσει ο αυτόματος ηλεκτροπληξίας με τόση μεγάλη διαροή αλλιώς θα είχα γίνει ψητός :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

> ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΑΤΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΞΗ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΙΑ? ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ Κ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ...


Και δεν θα με ρωτήσουν τί νούμερο;  :Lol: 

Άμα τους ζητήσω και γυαλιά ηλίου θα μου δώσουν λάμπες daylight?

----------


## FILMAN

> Πόσα ohm πρέπει να βλέπω με το πολύμετρο?


Αν δεν μας πεις πόσα W είναι...



> είναι και πιασμένη πάνω στο  σασί που γειώνεται για αυτό μπορεί να μην έχω καλές μετρήσεις.


Όχι, αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει.

----------


## picdev

ναι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, 1800watt 30ohm είναι η συνολική , άρα 15ohm η μία,θα ξαναμετρήσω

----------


## FILMAN

> ναι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, 1800watt 30ohm είναι η συνολική , άρα 15ohm η μία,θα ξαναμετρήσω


Πολύ σωστά!

----------


## picdev

ήθελαν αρκετό τρίψιμο οι επαφές ήταν μαυρες, 16ohm μέτρησα, ελπίζω να βρώ τα προστευτικά τώρα

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, είδες που μέτρησες μια ωραία τιμή; Τώρα τι σόι προστατευτικά λες ότι είχε δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## selectronic

*Σχετικά με την μόνωση των ακροδεκτών, υπάρχουν και για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, σαν αυτά

Silicon.jpg 

  Παλιά τα λέγαμε «αμίαντος», ο οποίος δεν είναι και τόσο καλός για την υγεία μας λένε τώρα. Άρα ψάξε για σιλικονούχα (υπάρχουν και καλώδια σιλικονούχα που τα βρίσκουμε πχ σε μηχανές του εσπρέσο).

----------


## picdev

στις άκρες  μερικά  καλώδια είχαν αυτο το αριστερό το λευκό και άλλα έχουν προστατευτικά με  σιλικόνη στην άκρη,
αυτό το άσπρο εχει  γίνει θρύψαλα στην άκρη και ένα μέρος του καλωδίου είναι εκτεθειμένο,
με κάποιο χτύπημα θα ακουμπήσει στο σασί

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτά είναι μακαρόνια αμιάντου.

----------


## picdev

τα έπιασα κί όλας  :Unsure:  ευτυχώς που έχει απαγορευτεί ο αμίαντος

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, καλά, δεν θα πεθάνεις κιόλας...

----------

selectronic (20-12-11)

----------


## selectronic

> τα έπιασα κί όλας  ευτυχώς που έχει απαγορευτεί ο αμίαντος


  Μην τρελαίνεσαι, σε ότι τοστιέρα-σίδερο-κτλ ανοίξεις, τέτοια θα δεις. Αν βλέπεις ότι είναι όντως πολύ κοντά στο σασί οι ενώσεις και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ακουμπήσουν, τότε ψάξε για σιλικόνη.

----------

FILMAN (20-12-11)

----------


## picdev

πήγα σε πόσα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρολογικό-ηλεκτρονικό υλικό και δεν βρήκα πουθενά,στο τέλος απο τα νεύρα μου θα παρω καινούρια.
Θέλω και κλιπ για τα καλώδια , αλλα αυτά που έχει είναι μπρούτζινος χρώματος μάλλον για την υψηλή θερμοκρασία, ξέρει κανείς κανένα μαγαζί αθήνα που μπορώ να βρώ?
θέλω και πλάκες αν γίνεται

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

http://www.massouras.gr/greek/profile.asp  

http://www.assimacopoulos.gr/misc2.htm

----------

